# pork chops



## wolfchi (May 8, 2017)

Can we feed raw pork chops with bone or should I cut the bone out first?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't feed the bone in pork chops...they are very sharp and dense. In fact, I don't feed pork bones at all anymore, but I do make bone broth out of them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed pork neck and have give the dogs short dated cheaper pork I have also found. I have never had a problem, but some people are not comfortable feeding pork and some dogs don't do well on it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed pork. I do not feed pork chops. Bones are to dense and sharp.


----------

